# Is softness of the water an issue?



## TheWoo (Oct 14, 2011)

The local tap water here in SE KS is more or less like liquid nails, so I collect rainwater in two 375 gallon totes, it is then piped into the house where it is filtered for 24 hours.

I read a few years ago that it is possible to soften the water using peat moss. Has anyone any theories on whether this will work, and if so will softer water will help the crypt's? 

Thanks in advance.

Steve


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

I've tried peat moss before and it does work in lowering the PH. As for crypts, some of them do fine in hard water. For example, I have Crypt Nurii, green gecko, hudoroi, and many more growing fine in my liquid rock water.


----------



## countcoco (Dec 28, 2010)

Hardness is very important in crypt culture, however it's inaccurate to state that all crypts prefer or require soft water. All of the common crypts from Sri Lanka actually prefer hard water to soft water as they come from areas with calcium deposits.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If you are collecting all this rainwater, why are you considering using peat moss to soften your tapwater? It seems as though you should have all the soft water you want, unless you have a really big operation going.


----------

